# Manage Passwords? What do you use?



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

How do you manage your passwords?
All the iPhone password management apps seem to require subscriptions or computer-side apps, seem poorly integrated with safari, and generally don't seem to add a lot of value.

I am beginning to think that a single text file stored on dropbox might be as useful as any iPhone App, I just worry about data security...

Accounts:
Amazon
Paypal
telus
appleid
appleus
artsclub
azureus
bchydro
bconline
itsmf
cibc
craigslist
...

ugh!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

1password hands down. integrates great with all major browsers and is pretty good on iphone too


----------



## SnowDX (Nov 10, 2010)

I use 1Password. Passwords are stored encrypted and can be synced with dropbox. I've got the desktop version on my home computer so I if my passwords are saved from my desktop, they are magically available on my iPhone and iPad, and vice versa.

They've got a universal app or an iPhone/Touch app only

ETA: you don't need the desktop app though


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

I created a database in Bento to track all my accounts, passwords, user ids, etc etc etc. using the encrypted field function in bento, then sync from my desktop and iphone that way. It's possibly not as elegant as a purpose-built app but it allows me ultimate control and customization, and I don't need to worry about relying on a 3rd party server.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

one more for 1password.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

1Password, for sure!

It's made by a Canadian (Ontario) developer too!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

LastPass. Here are several arguments why.


----------



## hdh607 (Sep 8, 2008)

one more for 1password. 

love it.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

I use splashid. Was going to switch to 1password because I had the desktop osx app from a bundle I bought but then I found out I'd have to buy the ipad/iPhone version (a little more expensive than the ipad OR iPhone specific versions) AND I'd have to buy the desktop version for windows. 

With splashID I just buy the iPhone/ipad version and a desktop license and I can use that license for the windows AND osx versions of the desktop app. 

Its a pity though, I would have prefer to go with 1Password because they are Canadian but I didn't like that they nickel and dime every little option.


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

1Password is by far the best solution.. And I love that they have an iPhone app to! It means I dont have any of the worries I use to have.. Which was "if I don't have MY computer I'm screwed".. Now that I have it on my phone, I never have to worry about not having my passwords!


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

+1 for 1Password. Apple should just buy 'em and integrate it with Mobile_me_.


----------



## karanmehta1980 (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey there,

Indeed 1 Password app for iPhone users is the best password management application. It encrypts the information so that no one can access it. Another important feature of this app is that it has in-built browser which automatically logs you in.

Isn’t it amazing that without copying or writing the username and password, you are logged in on the website you want? 

Great work by app developers!!!


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

digitddog said:


> LastPass. Here are several arguments why.


Wow, what a response, everyone - thanks !

Hey Digitdog,
1Password seems to be the general consensus. However, I am a Mac user (have been for 20 years) and when have we Mac users ever been known to go-with-the-consensus? hehe. 

On your recomendation, I tried out *LastPass *today and really like it. Rather than pay LastPass's premium (for iPhone) fee, I might just use the supplied 'bookmarklet' on my iphone for now.

Everyone else,
I will check out 1Password again tomorrow. Hopefully there is a free trial.

Thanks,

- d


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I originally got 1Password with a MacHeist bundle for next to nothing,
Haven't used anything else since, It's that good, On the Mac and on the iPhone.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

vancouverdave said:


> On your recomendation, I tried out *LastPass *today and really like it. Rather than pay LastPass's premium (for iPhone) fee, I might just use the supplied 'bookmarklet' on my iphone for now.


Wow, I can't believe I'm the only one that recommended LastPass! 

I love that it's pretty much browser, smartphone and OS agnostic. too. Plus, even though my passwords are stored on a server, they're stored encrypted, so if someone breaks into LastPass's servers, they'll still have to break my master password. 

Oh, and LastPass also bought the fabulous Xmarks bookmark synchronization service, so you'll always have access to the same bookmarks, regardless of the browser, device or OS you're using. You can get LastPass and Xmarks for iOS for $20/year as a bundle. 

Flexible, simple and secure. Can't beat that.


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

digitddog said:


> You can get LastPass and Xmarks for iOS for $20/year as a bundle.


I am a miser. When I found that X-marks was charging $$, I went to Time Machine and restored the (older) free version. As of yesterday, I am not using LastPass premium (yet), but instead using the bookmarklets on the iphone.

So far no $$.

And I agree, I like the conveniance of a WebApp. I also like that the plugin installs nicely on my work PC, which is very locked-down.

- d


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

I have used 1Password for a long time now. Not only is it a great password program, it fills in forms with identities, credit cards, etc.. It syncs with all my devices and also provides a secure place to maintain all my personal information. It was a Mac only program to begin with, and it been constantly improved and upgraded over the years. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I recently had to delete 1Password from my iPhone, Mainly because I couldn't update it.
It was registered using an old email address/Apple I.D. and iTunes wouldn't update it.

So I emailed Agile and I tell you, These guys were very understanding and helpful,
They said I shouldn't have to repay for the app, So they sent me a redeem code for iTunes.

I used the code in iTunes and now I have 1Password installed again with my new Apple I.D.

I am extremely grateful to these guys.


----------



## jrichardson (Mar 9, 2007)

Nothing but 1Password!!!!


----------



## sarah11918 (Jul 24, 2008)

We had great experiences with 1password, but now I use LastPass. I do pay for the premium account because I also have an Android tablet on my e-reader, and you need to pay for that. You can't go wrong with either 1password or LastPass, but the cross platform now that I have an Android device, too, was the deciding factor for me. Also, 1password (as of a year ago) only had so-so integration with Chrome. Lastpass is miles above in Chrome, which is now my main browser. 1password is great in other browsers, so I hear, but not Chrome. Lastpass is also really convenient when hubby and I are on each other's machine; we can simply log in as ourselves and have all our passwords.

I can't remember exactly what, but 1password just recently added some major feature, and now hubby keeps both updated. Every now and then I update 1password, just so I have that local copy. But I pretty much use LP exclusively.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I use my brain to manage my passwords.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

The Doug said:


> I use my brain to manage my passwords.


You're not supposed to use the same password for _everything._  :lmao:


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Nyuk nyuk. I don't.


----------



## iDev (Oct 23, 2010)

1password for mac and on the iPhone. Haven't had any issues yet


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

digitddog said:


> Wow, I can't believe I'm the only one that recommended LastPass!


Lastpass all the way for me. I'm still using the free service, but will likely upgrade to the premium service. Works on anything. Seems very secure. The developers seem to keep on top of security flaws (Only 1 that I am aware of).

As added security, I have an incomplete password stored on Lastpass for banking and credit card sites. Just in case my main Lastpass password is compromised...


----------



## vancouverdave (Dec 14, 2008)

I think 1pass was clearly the way to go, but now that lastpass has caughtup (and exceeded) on the xplatform and cloud fronts...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arne (Jan 27, 2003)

1Password would be my choice. But until I get an iPhone &/or an iPad2 (wow!), my password needs are simple, though numerous — about 70 entries. Since 2004, a beautiful and simple piece of shareware ($15.) called ForgotIt? has managed my passwords, software licences, online account sign-ins, etc. 

PEPPERMIND.COM - ForgotIt? Password Reminder

A cool feature: When typing the master password, not only do the black dots not appear, but the cursor jumps several spaces as you type. Someone watching over your shoulder would have no idea what you're typing.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Another vote for 1Password. Got it with a MacHeist bundle and it's probably the most-used app I've ever gotten in a bundle. It's paid for itself many times over.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

1Password - that is all


----------

